# Modern Arnis Seminar in Ohio



## Mao (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello All,
  On August 9, 2003 from 12-4 pm, Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on modern arnis. The topics will include single stick, double stick, knife work and empty hand tactics. The location is the Hilliard Budo Center unit 4, 3840 Lacon rd. Hilliard, Ohio 43026. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell. His experience and  relaxed teaching style is always enjoyable, if I do say so myself! The cost will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. IMAF members can enjoy a 10% discount with their passports. If you would like a flyer, please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com . We hope to see you there.

Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hay how far is it away from detriot? 

open to modern arnis styles and feds 
is it for everyone or for only people who been in arnis for awhile. 
Also if we get a few people will we get a discount? Can we get a better discount if we bring like 5-10 people?

thanks

adam 
:jediduel:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Well...no one wants to go to ohio...couldnt you change the location?

just kidding......people do like to go to cedar pointe, in Ohio.


Can you send me info?
progressivetact@aol.com

and
po box 664
dearborn heights, Mi
48127

thanks,

I would like to support this event.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hay i got an idea after the seminar we could get some people from it to go to ceader point after it? Hows that sound?

Send me some info to Or just reply





thanks 
adam 

:redeme:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hay contact me 
FartMasterFlash@aol.com
   or 
ModernDay Ninja@aol.com

 but please do it soon so me and master barker can get people to come 
and tell us if u can give a group discount.



adam


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

The seminar is open to all styles and all skill levels. It is about a 4 hour drive to E. Lansing, add Detroit. Bring 3 people and the 4th is free. Just keep using that formula for how many people you want to bring. I will mail flyers to the snail mail address that was provided since it appears that you, TallAdam85 and progressivetactics, know each other. Thanks for your interest.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

sounds good, but really........can't it be anywhere else buy ohio?
Don't you guys have the death penalty for parking violations, and casterations for speeding?  You guys are a tough state...and extremely boring to drive through!

I guess it is a mental exercise of toughness.  Thanks alot......i guess.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

Well,
 I live here, that's why the seminar is here. Park wrong, you die. Speed, you get your nerts chopped. Come if you will.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

I see your profile doesn't have a location listed......i am not suprised....Sorry.....YOu know how we have to keep the Michigan/Ohio rivalry going.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

I just haven't gotten around to changing, or adding to, my profile. I live in Hilliard, Ohio, a suburb of Columbus. I have a school here. My real name is Dan McConnell. The yearly riot, I mean football game twixt our two states is always interesting. 
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah, the college games are always a blast between the 2.  
"oh how I hate.....Ohio State"  

where's the love?

Bill Barker


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

It usually means more work for me during and after the games. Lieutenant, paramedic, firefighter and Air crash and rescue for the Columbus Fire Dept.. Much planning goes into that game besides the game itself.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

If it is anything like Michigan State games......we have a whole seperate planning committe for those games.......They will burn down the town win or lose a game......


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

Yup. Hey, are you or Talladam familiar with a guy who goes by Seigi on this forum?
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, TallAdam is a friend of mine who trains at the same school Seigi teaches at.  Seigi is a very respectful, spiritual guy, great instructor, and good friend.  He is by far, one of the nicest people I have met in the martial arts, and very knowledgable.  Suprising for his age, as I think he is early 30's.  

Seigi used to post on here a bit, but was harrassed by a few people that were very disrespectful.  I believe he became dis-enchanted with the forum and limited his use of it.  It is a shame.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

I know what your talking about with regards to Seigi both in terms of his personality and this forum. I hung out with him a bit at the recent Mi. camp. That's right, I came to Mi. and didn't complain! I really like Seigi. Great guy.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

Most have been a nice vacation..........Leaving Ohio!

Ha


 I am proud to call him my friend.

Has he mentioned "DAMAT" to you?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *. . .
> Seigi used to post on here a bit, but was harrassed by a few people that were very disrespectful.  I believe he became dis-enchanted with the forum and limited his use of it.  It is a shame. *



BB,

Please tell your friend that the main person who caused the harassment has been removed from this board. It would be nice if Seigi could return.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

I will tell him.  Thanks.

Did you get my email?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

if Seigi goes i will problay go he is my teacher i plan on getting back in arnis soon.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

No he hasn't mentioned DAMIT to me. Oops, DAMAT. ha. You must ask him about the new bow that he learned from Whoopass. 


Rich, 
I agree that it would be nice if Seigi would return.
MAO


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I will tell him.  Thanks.
> 
> Did you get my email? *



I was reading it while you were replying.
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

i sent him an email about some other things yesterday, and am awaiting a reply. I will bring it up to him then.  If I don't hear from him, I'm sure Adam can mention it to him that his presence is missed on MT.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

i tell him about the seminar and to come back to the site.
also MR.Parsons are you going to the one in ohio? Hay if ur free on july 28 let me know cause Seigi is having a little arnis seminar in michigan.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *No he hasn't mentioned DAMIT to me. Oops, DAMAT. ha. You must ask him about the new bow that he learned from Whoopass.
> 
> 
> ...



What salute ?  

Yes, Seigi should come back now that one amoeba is gone.

Take care.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

hi  i am just wondering who is  amoeba  that u named whoopass


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *i tell him about the seminar and to come back to the site.
> also MR.Parsons are you going to the one in ohio? Hay if ur free on july 28 let me know cause Seigi is having a little arnis seminar in michigan. *



Adam,

Call me Rich, unless I am on the matts then Mr Parsons will do .

I have not made plans for a trip to ohio. I should get down to one of MAO's events though 

I will be busy Here on the 25th/26th and 27th.

What time and where on the 28th? Who are the instructors? Cost? (* Subtle Hint to have you or your instructor to post it here on Martial Talk under MOdern Arnis sections and also under the Organization and Events Forums *)


And Now back to your thread topic of Modern Arnis Seminar in Ohio.

Dan, Got any special topics planned for this event?

:asian:


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Rich,
  The topics that I plan to include are single stick, double stick, knife work and empty hand tactics. Of course I will consider the group so that everyone gets something that they can take with them to work on. It would be nice if you could make it to an Ohio event sometime. 
Till later,
MAO


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

it is on july 27th so u will be in london but maybe I will see u in aug in ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *hi  i am just wondering who is  amoeba  that u named whoopass *



I'll defer to Rich Parsons, a moderator, to tell you that information.  In any case, this person was very rude and disrespectful of other people. He unnecessarily flamed Seigi after Seigi posted a message on the Modern Arnis forum asking for suggestions.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *I'll defer to Rich Parsons, a moderator, to tell you that information.  In any case, this person was very rude and disrespectful of other people. He unnecessarily flamed Seigi after Seigi posted a message on the Modern Arnis forum asking for suggestions.
> 
> Take care,
> Brian *



Adam et al,

Let us not speak ILL of those that are gone from here.

If you insist then PM or E-mail me and I will answer your questions.
:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 5, 2003)

Rich,

Whew, thanks for taking the heat off me !!

:asian: 


Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Rich,
> 
> Whew, thanks for taking the heat off me !!
> ...



No Problem


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

well...it sounds like alot of events going on, and some great opportunites to get together to further our training.

I look forward to meeting all of you and learning from you.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

Even if it means coming to Ohio?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 5, 2003)

Master Barker that a go now? SO we going? If so lets get some people and also car pool.


Adam


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I can't say for sure, yet, as we discussed earlier, however; It is an indication I would like to, in the future, get together and meet and train with this guys.  If I  can go, believe me, I will.  And we can carpool.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

ok master barker i am going to post it on ur site


----------



## Mao (Jul 29, 2003)

10 days till the seminar in lovely, sunny (at the moment) OHIO!  
MAO


----------



## Mao (Aug 1, 2003)

ONE week untill the modern arnis seminar in Ohio!  
MAO


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 7, 2003)

i do not think i will be here i am very sorry but Hope to see you on the 6th


----------



## Mao (Aug 7, 2003)

No worries. There'll be more. 
MAO


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2003)

Although it wasn't as large a group as in the past, all who attended appeared to have a good time and learn something new. We had people representing wing chun, kenpo, tkd, Vee jujutsu, aikido and of course modern arnis. The next MAO seminar will be in November.
Respectfully,
MAO


----------



## OULobo (Aug 22, 2003)

MAO

Is this Nov. an event that Guru Tony Marcial was invited to? If this is the event, then I think I will be accompanying him. He mentioned an event at your school in Nov. that he was going to attend. Hope to meet you in Nov.


----------



## Mao (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes it is. I had called and asked if he would be interested in doing a seminar with me. I have a student whome I recommended train with Guro Tony when he was in Cleveland on business. I had stopped in to meet Guro Tony and see a class a few years ago and really liked Tony as a person as well as his material. I thought it would be great to get together. I am happy that he agreed. I am looking forward to the Nov. seminar! I look forward to meeting you as well.
Till then,
MAO


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

any of u guys coming on the 6th in Michigan?


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *any of u guys coming on the 6th in Michigan? *



I'm still beating myself for not being able to attend. I had made plans earlier that are no where near as noble and selfless as the charity seminar. I'd love to get to meet some of the fellow forumites and see some great demos for a good cause, unfortunatly this previous engagment has long been planned  and is rather expensive to cancel. Give my best to Marissa and the MartialTalk members that attend.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 26, 2003)

well at least thanks for caring about it hope u plan on going to the next one if they come again


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I'm still beating myself for not being able to attend. I had made plans earlier that are no where near as noble and selfless as the charity seminar. I'd love to get to meet some of the fellow forumites and see some great demos for a good cause, unfortunatly this previous engagment has long been planned  and is rather expensive to cancel. Give my best to Marissa and the MartialTalk members that attend. *



MAO, Sorry for the off topic subjects 

The following Thread is not as noble, yet will have the same instructor(s) in the Detroit Area.

There will also be some MT personages there as well 

:asian:


----------

